# Back From Hunting - 1st Dry Camp



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Got back this evening from my first dry camp (hunting) in the 26RS and we had a blast. Everything worked great. Had to put up with rain and high winds which just meant the trailer was that much more of a luxury. The F250 with the 7.5L pulled great but the 7-8 mpg was a rude awakening.

I've attached a couple of photos so you can see where we had the trailer set up. The only negative is I now have to wash the cow snot off my truck and trailer. They congregated around the Outback - they know a good thing when they see it - and raced us back to camp the first night thinking we had hay in the truck.









Scott


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow Scott, I can only imagine how much fun you all had. I am a little envious, I haven't taken my rig out for over a month. I gotta plan something for next month. Anyway, great pics.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice. What did you bag?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Unbelievable!!!








That looks like a 'dream'
Where were you?

MaeJae


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll try to answer all the questions -

1) Location is the Columbia River Gorge in WA state. 2) Clarification - these aren't rolling hills. I'll be recovering for a week after three days of hiking those things. 3) Bagged a smaller 3 pt (western count) muley.

I was a little nervous hauling the trailer in on the road the rancher had but it was plenty wide and I only had one hairpin corner to make and then pulled in on that little flat plateau.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Scott where about in the gorge where you? Also where you from? I am out of Hood River. Great to here you did good on your hunting trip. I bagged a small 3 pt black tail.

Scott


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Up river from you on the WA side just east of the old aluminum plant and dam. Probably 10 miles or so from the Biggs Jct. I live in Ellensburg, WA.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.

That looks like a good time. Surely not the typical Site 37 at the local KOA.

Keystone should buy those pictures for promotional brochures.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Scott nice pics. Glad to here all went well. Nice TT-TV combo.









Angelo


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Scott. I start my two week elk hunting dry camp on 11/04. By the way, in comparison to my location, those are rolling little hills














.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Man, love that second picture with the trailer parked in the hills.

I started taking our Outback on bird hunting trips to Eastern Oregon a couple of years ago, and you are right, it helps a lot when the weather gets crummy. The guys I go hunting with are always VERY disappointed when I can't make a particular trip. I've never asked if it is my pleasant disposition or the warm, dry bunk that they miss the most. I'll bet I wouldn't like the answer.









Chet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scott Z. said:


>


Outback.......Escape.

Nice


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Poor lonely Outback, no other Outbacks to talk to


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That 2nd picture seems to be the favorite.

Too bad you were so crammed in the place with just enough room to open your awning.







I'm just jealous.


----------

